# Catalina Bulbs?



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

The reefers say they suck, but the prices really aren't bad. I'm going to be putting together a low-dollar tank with as many DIY pieces. I was going to use a 36w Plant-Grow and 36W 6500K fired by a Lowes 32 watt shoplight ballast. This should work for me, right? The cost would be around $65 for the whole setup, 2 bulbs, ballast, endcaps.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been using Catalina bulbs for years and I love them. The prices are great and shipping (at least for me) is usually $10 for a 4 pack of bulbs.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice to hear. What bulbs are you using, and how is the color rendition?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I use a combo of 6500K and 10K on my tanks. I like the color and the plants have always responded very well.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I use a combo of their 6500k and their plant grow. Colors look pretty good to me. Reminds me of when I had pc lights with the ge9325k. Price is a very good deal especially to where I live. Seems everyone wants to charge and oversized price for 4ft bulbs. Been meaning to try their 10k, probably will do that since I need to change bulbs soon anyways.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

I own a 4ft TEK, a 4ft Catalina and 30" Catalina fixtures. I highly recommend the Catalina fixtures and bulbs...great company, great products.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

I have there 65watt 6500k pc bulbs and they have nice color and a great price Sorry to go off topic but. I love this company now I just picked up the 48 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO AQUARIUM LIGHT FIXTURE 4 X 54W Regular $275 + 30shipping Got them to sell it to me for $210 with legs and shipping great company can't wait for the lights.


----------



## jjlin78 (Dec 12, 2009)

heineken357 said:


> I have there 65watt 6500k pc bulbs and they have nice color and a great price Sorry to go off topic but. I love this company now I just picked up the 48 inch BLACK SOLAR T5 HO AQUARIUM LIGHT FIXTURE 4 X 54W Regular $275 + 30shipping Got them to sell it to me for $210 with legs and shipping great company can't wait for the lights.


how did you get them to sell it to you for a cheaper price?


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Just called up and ask that's all I did. Good luck 


jjlin78 said:


> how did you get them to sell it to you for a cheaper price?


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Well got my lights for Xmas but the side where the power cords go into the light is cracked the mesh on the top was scratched up and some1 tryed to cover it up with sharpie marker. Also the legs looked like some1 melted them with a heat gun check it out. Talked to James and guess they will send me out a new on on monday :/


----------

